# The Lark Ascending



## fireflyinjuly (May 13, 2017)

I have just walked across the fields in the beautiful Hertfordshire countryside.

Playing "The Lark Ascending" on my iPad.

A Skylark in the distance.

What could be better?


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund (Jan 4, 2016)

Sounds nice, but seriously wouldn't it be better without the music?


----------



## Manxfeeder (Oct 19, 2010)

I'd love to do that. I do have a recording and an iPad. Now I just need someone to get me to Hertfordshire.


----------



## fireflyinjuly (May 13, 2017)

Kjetil Heggelund said:


> Sounds nice, but seriously wouldn't it be better without the music?


Do you mean better without any music - or better without Vaughan Williams.


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund (Jan 4, 2016)

fireflyinjuly said:


> Do you mean better without any music - or better without Vaughan Williams.


Without any music! Nature is best untouched  I love the Lark Ascending <3 but if I get only natural sounds for 15 minutes, I'd be in heaven.


----------



## amfortas (Jun 15, 2011)

Can I have the music without all that ****ing NATURE?


----------

